# At a total loss... :(



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, any help right now would be very much appreciated as i am at a loss for what to do.. Sorry for a long message!

Mid summer last year i brought home a baby tiel.. (Spike) he was extremely friendly with me from day one and within a day he was stepping up and taking millet from my fingers, taking strokes all over his head and chest and he got on with Gizmo when i introduced them to each other.. We all were getting on very well until mid november... The nights were getting longer, then of course it was getting to the stage when i was leaving for work when it was dark and coming home when it was dark, this freaked spike out a little and i could see it in his face, i think he thought id abandoned him even though i played with them when i got home from work and at weekends..

Around xmas, even though they got the same amount of stroke time, he started getting Jealous of me spending time with my other tiel Gizmo, didnt want me to spend any time with him at all. He would make sure we knew this by gently attacking my hand or the top of Gizmo's head.. then he started getting possessive of food, not letting gizmo eat without a struggle. I put them in seperate cages next to each other in the new year and they are still like that now.

More recently, (in the last month) Spikes got more aggressive (and hes started plucking). I cant let him and Gizmo out at the same time as Spike attacks him, and its a shame because Gizmo has a lovely temperment and wouldnt attack anyone if his life depended on it. Spike will fly around and land on my head or shoulder, but when i go to put my hand out for him to step up he will bite me to draw blood, Obviously this really hurts and im getting to the point now where i cant handle him because he attacks me. In the last few weeks he has bitten my cheeks (flying at me to attack when im stroking Gizmo), ears, the back of my hands and fingers.. He will happily fly to me to sit with me on my head or shoulders but the second i show him attention he attacks to draw blood. 

I got him out today for the first time in a few days, (he was taking sunflower seeds from my fingers in his cage yesterday for the first time in a few weeks without attacking me) and he was being nice, coming to me on command and happily letting me stroke him... Meanwhile Gizmo was in his cage minding his own buisness. After a few hours i brought gizmo out to show him attention and spike came flying down and attacked me again, hard. So after 10 mins of being attacked i finally got him back in his cage (no force or shouting.. ive never done that, just standing on my hand being guided into the cage) and walked out of the room with Gizmo to which Spike screamed the place down for 15 mins. 

All this being said, Spike hates being on his own and he was calling out for Gizmo when we left. He does greet me when i come home from work and when i get up in the mornings.

All i know is i cant go on like this for any longer, im getting to the point where im getting scared of his viciousness and im getting scared to handle him. 

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions for how to sort this id be very greatful


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm wondering if it's hormones. That kind of aggression can be caused by a bird overstimulated. Have you reduced the amount of hours he's gotten? Even if he's been getting 12 hours day/night, try changing the amount of darkness he gets to 16 hours a day. This might improve his attitude. You might also want to clip him. That can often change a birds' attitude.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

You could also reset his circadian rhythm by exposing him to artificial light 24 hours a day for three days and see if that helps.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

He must feel lonely. That was the behavior my cockatiel when my other bird died. How about getting spike a friend? Like a budgie (but he might get angry with it. My bird certainly hates my budgie) or maybe a cockatiel hen, one that he will like? Cookie seems more nice ever since I bought him a female.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I was going to say hormones too and agree with trying to increase his hours of sleep. Also, when my tiel went through a crazy hormonal period, it was suggested to me to try Herb Salad. http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=596&product=18689. I've seen mixed opinions on whether it works or not- but within 3 days of giving it to my tiel, he calmed down considerably. (He had been attacking my fiancé and stopped doing it.)


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, my! This sounds like heartbreaking situation. This is a link to a book I saw about dealing with aggression:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B007BAP8OA

I haven't read the book. But, I think it might be something to look at.
Here is a link to the author's site:

http://www.thebirdschool.com/biting-aggressions/#.VSHQsChZ_zI


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the messages guys, sorry i didnt get on sooner. I would consider getting another 'tiel, but 18 months ago i took on a rescue tiel (female) and it caused all kinds of problems between Gizmo and my other tiel Harley (RIP). Harley got very jealous of the rescue bird, anyway thats another story, but id hate to get Spike a female companion and not Gizmo, plus i dont wanna get another bird and for spike not to like her, and if i got spike a female friend, wouldnt i need to get gizmo one too?? And sorry for asking but how can Spike be lonely if Gizmo is right next to him?

I might try giving him more sleep, its something ive never done before.. Gizmo never needed it and has always gone to bed when i have. If I cover him up do i need to leave the room to let him sleep? Would the TV disturb him? 

I guess its whats called the teenage years phase?


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I was going to say hormones too and agree with trying to increase his hours of sleep. Also, when my tiel went through a crazy hormonal period, it was suggested to me to try Herb Salad. http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=596&product=18689. I've seen mixed opinions on whether it works or not- but within 3 days of giving it to my tiel, he calmed down considerably. (He had been attacking my fiancé and stopped doing it.)


How easy did you find introducing new food to your teil? It wasnt too bad for me getting Spike to eat pellets, I'm guessing it was because he was a baby when he first started eating them but Gizmo was older and still after 12 months turns his nose up at them.


----------

